# Impact Soundworks - $99 Orchestral Bundle on audioplugin.deals



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 1, 2016)

Audio Plugin Deals did release today for *99 USD *the "Impact Soundworks – Must-have Orchestral Bundle"

I did have my eye on both Rhapsody products for some time and went ahead. Downloading the bundle now.


Included in the bundle are:

Vocalisa: Slavic Women’s Choir (Slavic (Bulgarian-style) female chorus: sopranos, mezzos, altos, soloist, and full choir)
Rhapsody: Orchestral Colors (trings, brass, winds, and choral ensembles)
Rhapsody: Orchestral Percussion (50 traditional & extended percussive instruments)
Furia: Staccato Strings (Ensemble string staccatos)
Bravura Scoring Brass: “Chords & FX” (not the full version of "bravura-scoring-brass-complete")


----------



## reutunes (Dec 1, 2016)

This seems like a great deal - I downloaded it and put together this quick and dirty walkthrough video below. I think it's worth pointing out that this does not include the full Bravura brass bundle - just the brass chords and FX. You can see the patches available as I go through them in the video:

More info on the deal here: http://bit.ly/Impact_Soundworks_83off


----------



## evilantal (Dec 1, 2016)

A couple of these have been on my watchlist for a while.
Hard to resist....


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 1, 2016)

A quick view/listen into the Rhapsody's legato scripting. All instruments are included.



I would see Rhapsody: Orchestral Colors as an additional color while you have a different library as your main woods/brass/string library.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 1, 2016)

I did play around with the *"Impact Soundworks – Must-have Orchestral Bundle" *a bit more. Tomorrow I will take a look at the percussion element. To be honest the orchestra instruments are deeper than expected. The brass is limited to Chords & FX, so keep that in mind that you do not purchase the full Bravura Scoring Brass in the bundle.

For me I went ahead and bought the bundle at 99usd as I did want to grab the percussion for some time, was a bit interested in the Rhapsody: Orchestral Colors library and saw Vocalisa: Slavic Women’s Choir as a nice add-on on top.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 1, 2016)

Grabbed it too. The percussion library is very nice. Very natural sounding instruments, good recordings. Thankfully, not an out of the box "epic" library - the mic positions are very flexible, the instruments are capable of sounding very close and intimate if needed, but can still be pushed to blockbuster territory with some external reverb and effects. Super-easy to work with. If you happen to be in need of quality orchestral percussion and aren't ready to spend SF Perc/Berlin Perc kind of money (and don't necessarily need all the frills), look into this. It might already be all you need. I'm quite happy to have this in my template.

Vocalisa is very cool for what it does. Great deal overall.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 1, 2016)

I did played quickly with the Vocalisa Slavic Women’s Choir which is part of the "Impact Soundworks – Must-have Orchestral Bundle" which went live today on Audio Plugin Deals

Not bad


----------



## musicalweather (Dec 1, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> A quick view/listen into the Rhapsody's legato scripting. All instruments are included.



Honestly, do we need a very sexualized photo of a woman to discuss sample libraries? What does it have to do with this topic? I know it may not be your intention, but posting something like that contributes to a demeaning atmosphere for women. It's objectifying the body of a woman to promote / sell stuff (in this case, a sample library, or a video _about_ a sample library). I know the composer world is _not_ a guy's club, but this reinforces that notion.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 1, 2016)

musicalweather said:


> Honestly, do we need a very sexualized photo of a woman to discuss sample libraries? What does it have to do with this topic? I know it may not be your intention, but posting something like that contributes to a demeaning atmosphere for women. It's objectifying the body of a woman to promote / sell stuff (in this case, a sample library, or a video _about_ a sample library). I know the composer world is _not_ a guy's club, but this reinforces that notion.


You have a good point here. please do not click the next video

A quick one to see how the whole library works together


----------



## musicalweather (Dec 1, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> You have a good point here. please do not click the next video
> 
> A quick one to see how the whole library works together
> 
> ...



Yeah - same response to this one.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 1, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> You have a good point here. please do not click the next video


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm like 90% sure that he's trying to get more youtube views by putting the women in there. Pretty sad.

On topic though, this deal is pretty insane. Rhapsody Orchestral Colors is pretty cool and a good first orchestra. My only complaint is that if you isolate the patches to just the individual instruments, their ranges are very limited. But the price is definitely right.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey all, just so you know we do offer upgrade paths from any Bravura 'a la carte' product including Chords & FX. So if you get this awesome bundle and decide you want the full Complete later we can get you a great upgrade price. Just email us!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 1, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Hey all, just so you know we do offer upgrade paths from any Bravura 'a la carte' product including Chords & FX. So if you get this awesome bundle and decide you want the full Complete later we can get you a great upgrade price. Just email us!


From my own experience I can report on how great and helpful Impact Soundworks is, so jump on the "Impact Soundworks – Must-have Orchestral Bundle". Alone the Perc, Orchestra and Vocals justify the 99 USD bundle.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 1, 2016)

Jellycrackers said:


> I'm like 90% sure that he's trying to get more youtube views by putting the women in there. *Pretty sad.*
> 
> On topic though, this deal is pretty insane. Rhapsody Orchestral Colors is pretty cool and a good first orchestra. My only complaint is that if you isolate the patches to just the individual instruments, their ranges are very limited. But the price is definitely right.


I agree that this kind of advertising is exploitative and sad. But especially if you have a TV, it's a 100% ingrained societal norm, so there we are...(EDIT: Knee-jerk and redacted).

If I didn't already have the Rhapsody Perc and Furia (not to mention Strezov's Bulgarian Choir) I would be on this. The percussion library is actually quite comprehensive and very good, just more traditional and less bombastic than than the film score/trailer libraries currently in vogue.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 1, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I agree that this kind of advertising is exploitative and sad. But especially if you have a TV, it's a 100% ingrained societal norm, so there we are...
> 
> If I didn't already have the Rhapsody Perc and Furia (not to mention Strezov's Bulgarian Choir) I would be on this. The percussion library is actually quite comprehensive and very good, just more traditional and less bombastic than than the film score/trailer libraries currently in vogue.



I do plan to do some more videos tomorrow, I will use one of my many male models that I did photograph for those.


----------



## mouse (Dec 1, 2016)

Should this be in the compensated reviews section seeing as how its full of affiliate links?


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 1, 2016)

mouse said:


> Should this be in the compensated reviews section seeing as how its full of affiliate links?


It should be in photography section. Photo models and sample libraries are related somehow.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 1, 2016)

I have been checking it out but i noticed the brass is only chords, maybe still worth it but less of an impact


----------



## james7275 (Dec 1, 2016)

Is audio plugin deals just like vst buzz? I never heard of this company before. Seems like a really good deal from a top notch company ( impactsoundworks).


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 1, 2016)

novaburst said:


> I have been checking it out but i noticed the brass is only chords, maybe still worth it but less of an impact


I do have the full Bravura Scoring Brass library, above zircon_st mentioned that customer could upgrade to the full Brass library and just need to contact Impact Soundworks to get the details. For me the 99USD was well spend because of the percussion and orchestra with a nice choir bonus. After I played some more with the libraries I get more and more impressed.


----------



## VSTBuzz (Dec 1, 2016)

james7275 said:


> Is audio plugin deals just like vst buzz? I never heard of this company before. Seems like a really good deal from a top notch company ( impactsoundworks).



Though it looks similar to VSTBuzz (even down to the wording and design), VSTBuzz is not affiliated with APB


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 1, 2016)

james7275 said:


> Is audio plugin deals just like vst buzz? I never heard of this company before. Seems like a really good deal from a top notch company ( impactsoundworks).



I find it interesting how Audio Plugin Deals and VST Buzz are able to push the market and are able to even for a specific timeframe commodities libraries while they are on sale. VST Buzz may have been very successful so others get ready as well.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 1, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I do have the full Bravura Scoring Brass library, above zircon_st mentioned that customer could upgrade to the full Brass library and just need to contact Impact Soundworks to get the details. For me the 99USD was well spend because of the percussion and orchestra with a nice choir bonus. After I played some more with the libraries I get more and more impressed.



Yes i guess it is a knock out deal, My thoughts is you do get a choir, and a good percussive library, so yer thumbs up to impact, also big surprise from them.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 1, 2016)

musicalweather said:


> Honestly, do we need a very sexualized photo of a woman to discuss sample libraries? What does it have to do with this topic? I know it may not be your intention, but posting something like that contributes to a demeaning atmosphere for women. It's objectifying the body of a woman to promote / sell stuff (in this case, a sample library, or a video _about_ a sample library). I know the composer world is _not_ a guy's club, but this reinforces that notion.



+1


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 1, 2016)

musicalweather said:


> Honestly, do we need a very sexualized photo of a woman to discuss sample libraries? What does it have to do with this topic? I know it may not be your intention, but posting something like that contributes to a demeaning atmosphere for women. It's objectifying the body of a woman to promote / sell stuff (in this case, a sample library, or a video _about_ a sample library). I know the composer world is _not_ a guy's club, but this reinforces that notion.



Frankly, I have been looking for a decent percussion library (and like the concept of the extras too) but am going to pass this up simply on the basis their peurile and demeaning Youtube marketing. I can't trust a business with ethics that sleazy, and I'd recommend they discontinue that kind of practice in future videos.


----------



## Lotias (Dec 1, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> Frankly, I have been looking for a decent percussion library (and like the concept of the extras too) but am going to pass this up simply on the basis their peurile and demeaning Youtube marketing. I can't trust a business with ethics that sleazy, and I'd recommend they discontinue that kind of practice in future videos.


Excuse me, but that's a video by someone that isn't Impact Soundworks. They have an entirely different video on their own product page. Let's look at things before we start going around making silly accusations.


----------



## Maestro77 (Dec 1, 2016)

Thorsten started this thread and posted these controversial videos, but he is in no way affiliated with Impact Soundworks or Audioplugins.


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 1, 2016)

Maestro77 said:


> Thorsten started this thread and posted these controversial videos, but he is in no way affiliated with Impact Soundworks or Audioplugins.


Thanks for clarifying. My apologies to Impact SoundWorks. I'm back in the running.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 1, 2016)

Thorsten makes photos of scantily clad women, let's burn him at the stake.

Stay ridiculous, internet!


----------



## bill45 (Dec 1, 2016)

Does it contain the full percuusion library?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm still trying to figure out the relation with sample library videos and the good looking women. I mean, I don't think I would ever be able to write anything If there was always a gorgeous model on the interface. Working with Tina Guo's library is hard enough!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 1, 2016)

bill45 said:


> Does it contain the full percuusion library?



Yes, Rhapody Orchestral Percussion is included in full!


----------



## novaburst (Dec 1, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the relation with sample library videos and the good looking women. I mean, I don't think I would ever be able to write anything If there was always a gorgeous model on the interface. Working with Tina Guo's library is hard enough!



I to am trying to figure out why Women are forced to go bare skin for an orchestra library its really not making sense i really wish the Moderator would remove,

The women look like they have been abducted by some gang or mafia and forced to go bare or they will get beat or abused, please remove the pictures are disturbing.

Do Married men need to be subjected to looking at another bare skin women just to get a library.

It does not seem right or fit to display women in any sort of sexes em what so ever, and i feel the men that handled these women should be very ashamed of your selves for portraying women in this disgusting manner.

So what now you are you bringing porn to a fucking forum, that should be a library and music discussion. and subjecting people to look at your disgusting thoughts, what are you trying to say all men are perverts and can only think of naked women are you trying to say there are no more descent men around. 

I wish you men would smarten up and get your fucking kicks from some thing a bit more descent and stop sharing your disgusting mind and imagination with others and them that want to be clean.


----------



## Lotias (Dec 1, 2016)

novaburst said:


> I to am trying to figure out why Women are forced to go bare skin for an orchestra library its really not making sense i really wish the Moderator would remove,
> 
> The women look like they have been abducted by some gang or mafia and forced to go bare or they will get beat or abused, please remove the pictures are disturbing.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that somewhere like the internet is a good place for you.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Dec 1, 2016)

novaburst said:


> maybe still worth it but less of an impact



I see what you did there... 

Now, where is that epic responses thread?

Btw, the deal looks very good. Too bad I'm not out shopping.


----------



## Voider (Dec 1, 2016)

Lotias said:


> I'm not sure that somewhere like the internet is a good place for you.



How can you not see the irony.


----------



## Lotias (Dec 1, 2016)

Voider said:


> How can you not see the irony.


The irony of what? If jokes about pretty faces send someone into long impassioned rants, I really think the internet isn't a good place for them.


----------



## koolkeys (Dec 1, 2016)

mouse said:


> Should this be in the compensated reviews section seeing as how its full of affiliate links?


I agree with this. I'm not saying the deal is bad (it is not), or anything negative about the site (the people behind it are well known around these parts, actually, though the site is not associated to their previous work). 

But let's face it, the numerous posts filled with affiliate links is a bit much, like you're trying too hard. It removes credibility, which is sad because the bundle itself is amazing and the people behind the deals site are legit. At least tell people you are using your affiliate link if it is going to be in this section of the forum, no?

Brent


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2016)

novaburst said:


> I to am trying to figure out why Women are forced to go bare skin for an orchestra library its really not making sense i really wish the Moderator would remove,
> 
> The women look like they have been abducted by some gang or mafia and forced to go bare or they will get beat or abused, please remove the pictures are disturbing.
> 
> ...


I was really just saying all of that as more of a joke than anything. I really don't have a problem with Tina Guo's library interface, and I actually find it pretty cool!

However, I do think it's kinda odd that the women in these videos are there in the first place. I'm just not seeing a relation, aside from the fact that sex sells. I don't think I would call this porn either. It's just provocative.


----------



## BNRSound (Dec 1, 2016)

Good God people will complain about anything these days. Got a problem with sexy women in a video? Don't watch the video! Got a problem with someone posting a referral link? Don't click it! Keep that .02 cents out their pockets. Problem solved! Why don't people talk about the libraries instead? Do we need a sub forum for "things I don't like"? My avatar is a picture of me holding an Iron Maiden beer can. I'm sure that's going to offend somebody. "Ban beer cans in avatars, it offends me!" echoed their cries.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 1, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> Do we need a sub forum for "things I don't like"? My avatar is a picture of me holding an Iron Maiden beer can. I'm sure that's going to offend somebody. "Ban beer cans in avatars, it offends me!" echoed their cries.


You should exchange it for a banana... just to be safe.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> Good God people will complain about anything these days. Got a problem with sexy women in a video? Don't watch the video! Got a problem with someone posting a referral link? Don't click it! Keep that .02 cents out their pockets. Problem solved! Why don't people talk about the libraries instead? Do we need a sub forum for "things I don't like"? My avatar is a picture of me holding an Iron Maiden beer can. I'm sure that's going to offend somebody. "Ban beer cans in avatars, it offends me!" echoed their cries.


To be fair, novaburst didn't even have to watch the video or click the link to see the images that were "offensive".


----------



## BNRSound (Dec 1, 2016)

My point, in case it isn't obvious, is that I can't even read a thread on a product to assess people's opinions on said product in order to make a relatively informed purchasing decision on nonrefundable merchandise without it diverging into pedantic off-topic BS anymore. What happened to people discussing the thread topic in the thread?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> My point, in case it isn't obvious, is that I can't even read a thread on a product to assess people's opinions on said product in order to make a relatively informed purchasing decision on nonrefundable merchandise without it diverging into pedantic off-topic BS anymore. What happened to people discussing the thread topic in the thread?


I don't know. Cool avatar though


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Dec 1, 2016)

crazy deal, argh. my mint dot com account hates me already, and I didn't even get that much stuff!!!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> crazy deal, argh. my mint dot com account hates me already, and I didn't even get that much stuff!!!


Right?! My wife pretty much hates me at this point!


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 1, 2016)

Overlooking that this is a great deal, if you have similar EW products and $100 is a lot of money for some, can one justify buying this? If this came out a week ago it would have been an easy impulse purchase.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Dec 1, 2016)

novaburst said:


> bringing porn to a fucking forum



Actually that seems oddly appropriate.


----------



## EuropaWill (Dec 1, 2016)

I almost bought it thinking the full bravura brass was included...so how much is the upgrade to the full bravura brass package from this?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 1, 2016)

EuropaWill said:


> I almost bought it thinking the full bravura brass was included...so how much is the upgrade to the full bravura brass package from this?



Call me biased... I think it is still a pretty nice deal  Chords&FX is the most popular a la carte version of Bravura and it's normally MSRP $79. Rhapsody Perc alone is normally $199 and people love it, so those two plus a bunch of other things @ $99 is pretty awesome. BUT! As you were alluding to, the upgrade path makes it even sweeter. It's what we call a 'no risk' upgrade. Meaning it's just the difference between the MSRP of Chords&FX and the current sale price of Bravura Complete.

e.g. If Bravura Complete is $299 (as it is now), then the upgrade would be $220 ($299 - $79 = $220)


----------



## james7275 (Dec 1, 2016)

I watched about two-thirds of the video and decided I probably wouldn't use most of what's included. Probably would be a good starter package for someone just starting out though.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 1, 2016)

james7275 said:


> I watched about two-thirds of the video and decided I probably wouldn't use most of what's included. Probably would be a good starter package for someone just starting out though.


Indeed. For $99 you're getting a great orchestral canvas.


----------



## emanon (Dec 1, 2016)

I might have jumped on this bundle right away, if I had not bought Vocalisa (at roughly the same price as this bundle)..., which is a great sample library, BTW.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Dec 1, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Right?! My wife pretty much hates me at this point!



luckily for me, I am single and the only person who hates me is myself! haha, take that, Universe!!!


----------



## koolkeys (Dec 1, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> My point, in case it isn't obvious, is that I can't even read a thread on a product to assess people's opinions on said product in order to make a relatively informed purchasing decision on nonrefundable merchandise without it diverging into pedantic off-topic BS anymore. What happened to people discussing the thread topic in the thread?


But the problem with the affiliate links is that it actually has an effect on credibility of the post. I have no problem with making money off affiliate links. But posting hidden affiliate links over and over and over in multiple posts while posting your 'opinion' of that product is a big deal because it removes credibility, making it harder for people to assess the value of a product.

Sure, I can ignore it. But it certainly isn't unfair to ask somebody to be more forthcoming about it on this particular forum. 

As for the bundle, it is a fantastic deal. I hope they sell a ton of them because they do deserve it. And hopefully in the end, all this other random discussion doesn't detract from the quality of the bundle or the value. Because it certainly deserves to be known and supported, IMHO.

Brent


----------



## bill45 (Dec 1, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Yes, Rhapody Orchestral Percussion is included in full!


Thanks Andrew this is awesome. I may get this and do the upgrade. If there is a sale I may add more ISW Guitars bass and metal drums!


----------



## bill45 (Dec 1, 2016)

bill45 said:


> Thanks Andrew this is awesome. I may get this and do the upgrade. If there is a sale I may add more ISW Guitars bass and metal drums!


Your piano sounds awesome too!


----------



## Vovique (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm jumping on this unbelievable deal as soon as the nearest paycheck comes in. 13 days to go, I hope I'll make it.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 2, 2016)

Lotias said:


> I'm not sure that somewhere like the internet is a good place for you.



@Lotias not sure I understand the comment, the internet is a place I guess where every thing goes and no bars held, 

If you want to sink in that stuff that fine with you, but this forum is not a place where anything goes, it is a place where composers meet and discuss about there passion (composition) and get musical advice. 

I mean can you correct me if I am wrong, 

I do not like men in clothing women and subjecting other to it, if I want that I will find it else where but i do not expect it here on this forum.

And in my year or so here I have never seen that until now, why.

A woman is a person with dignity, 
I don't care if you spent years in art school and photo shcool......... You do not have the right to remove the clothes off a women unless you have a ring on you finger and the priest said I pronounce you man and wife, 

Degrading your counter part and humiliating her sharing her with ather is not good.

Tell this who gave you the right to do such a thing, where did it come from.

Do you know how many women have suffered becuase of this attitude, and all you can say is I don't think the internet is the right place for you. 

You say that becuase you like many others have a disrespect for women and all a women is for you is to satisfy you sexual needs nothing more, you can look and it want effect you becuase your conscience is dead, it want effect you, becuase there is no respect for women in you.

This the way the world is, is that what your going to say, well I beg to differ, this is the way your world is


----------



## Lotias (Dec 2, 2016)

novaburst said:


> @Lotias not sure I understand the comment, the internet is a place I guess where every thing goes and no bars held,
> 
> If you want to sink in that stuff that fine with you, but this forum is not a place where anything goes, it is a place where composers meet and discuss about there passion (composition) and get musical advice.
> 
> ...


You know, that's a lot of stretching you've made out of a single sentence I said. I don't want to stay off topic so I'll summarize my response with "that's not what I was saying and has nothing to do with what I was saying and that's also not a realistic view of how anything in real life works or how different women see themselves (if anything you're disrespecting the woman that consented to pose for the photo)."

It's silly to put pictures of scantily clad women in your review of a sample library of all things, but it's sillier to rant so long about it (especially when so many things you say are ad hominem, make an unfounded assumption, or straight up heavily exaggerated), especially when the person you replied to was only making a joke. Let's try to keep this arguing out of this thread.


----------



## nbd (Dec 2, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> luckily for me, I am single and the only person who hates me is myself! haha, take that, Universe!!!



Or maybe you are wrong about the 'only person who hates me' and that's why you are single 
(Sorry, couldn't resist..)

Joking aside, I think I'll take the offer, I have some ISW stuff already and love them and their support and attitude.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 2, 2016)

novaburst said:


> A woman is a person with dignity,
> I don't care if you spent years in art school and photo shcool......... *You do not have the right to remove the clothes off a women* unless you have a ring on you finger and the priest said I pronounce you man and wife



I mean I'm not Thorsten and I can't confirm it with 100% certainty ... but I think those girls in the pictures did it themselves, dude. And I don't think that they're dependent on you crusading for their dignity. Can we stop derailing this thread with this nonsense now, please?


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 2, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I think those girls in the pictures did it themselves, dude.


Sounds a bit weird to me. Did they say "Hey Thorsten. We'll remove our clothes and pose. You should take photos and put them next to Kontakt. People will buy sample libraries because of us."?


----------



## Lotias (Dec 2, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Sounds a bit weird to me. Did they say "Hey Thorsten. We'll remove our clothes and pose. You should take photos and put them next to Kontakt. People will buy sample libraries because of us."?


Models tend to pose for a living, you know.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 2, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Sounds a bit weird to me. Did they say "Hey Thorsten. We'll remove our clothes and pose. You should take photos and put them next to Kontakt. People will buy sample libraries because of us."?



I don't think they were thinking about the "Kontakt" and "sample libraries" part.

Seriously, who gives a damn anyway? This is the most ridiculous thing I've seen all day. Bunch of guys running up a tree and screeching in fear and disgust at the sight of lightly clothed models. Is the indoctrination that far already?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 2, 2016)

Spend 10 min to pull together a quick track using the percussion.

There are two run throughs, first is out of the box, second one with Slade Digitals "The Monster" and
Fabfilter Pro-R


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 2, 2016)

Lotias said:


> Models tend to pose for a living, you know.





Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I don't think they were thinking about the "Kontakt" and "sample libraries" part.


You guys seem to ignore the irony here. Topic is Thorsten's videos, not models. I don't have a problem with him being a photographer and taking photos of models. I'm just curious why he thinks it's necessary to put these photos into his sample library videos.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 2, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> You guys seem to ignore the irony here. Topic is Thorsten's videos, not models. I don't have a problem with him being a photographer and taking photos of models. I'm just curious why he thinks it's necessary to put these photos into his sample library videos.



But why not? Is it a big deal? It's just two things he likes to do. Some people have sailing, motorbike riding or martial arts stickers on their car. I guess Thorsten likes photography, hot girls and sample libraries.

I don't know if it's "necessary", but why is everyone seemingly required to justify everything they do?


----------



## Voider (Dec 2, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I guess Thorsten likes photography, hot girls and sample libraries.



Haha this is how you introduce yourself at the bar:

"Hi, my name is Thorsten and I like photography, hot girls and sample libraries. Wanna have a drink?"


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 2, 2016)

If I may relate to thorsten Videos: The majority of them are unfortunately not very helpful because they are often put together in a rush and without context plus he doesn´t treat the libraries characteristics with much attention. There were discussions in the past here, why he doesn´t spent more time with his videos instead of collecting almost every library available on the market and then putting constanly videos on his YT Channel (getting btw no good feedback by the dislikes I saw). While I appreciate Thorsten´s intention in general, it seems to me that he is a bit resistent to the feedback he gets. :D
With his newest videos featuring also his photography work which is fine for me, but of course again out of context for the main purpose of showcasing a sample library. If he really wants to feature his photography instead of the libraries..I don´t know, maybe it is just he loves to live in both worlds.


----------



## sin(x) (Dec 2, 2016)

Man, trolling bible thumpers is the BEST. Hey Thorsten, I'd like to see the installation process or something, can you make another video?


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 2, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> But why not? Is it a big deal?


It's not a big deal. I posted here, not in his youtube channel. He posts a lot of videos here, in this forum. He can like whatever he wants. I just think trying to show your photography skills in a forum for musicians like this one doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 2, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


>



This would be a better equivalent to the women in the first three videos if he had his abs on display, was wearing nothing but boxer shorts, and looked sweaty and half way through crescendo.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 2, 2016)

The Orchestral Percussion sounds good to me... actually I was interested in getting it during BF sales a year ago.
Indeed I've already most of main orchestral or ethnic drums and percussions from various library but it's the chromatic section that I'm still limited to the one of EW QLSO (Gold on Kontakt and Gold plus on Play version) because I don't always use them usually...
but this time I'm interested in the various Tubular bells, Glockebspiel, Marimba and the rest of the Aux section.
Listening to the demos... and I like them (as cymbals, and the rest).
How do you compare the Aux section to others like Spitfire, Cinesamples or Orchestral Tools? Well, considering also the price/quality ratio also.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 2, 2016)

bill45 said:


> Your piano sounds awesome too!


Indeed, an exquisite Yamaha C7 grand with all bells and whistles. Wonderful presets also.


----------



## mac (Dec 2, 2016)

This thread reads like a Monty Python sketch 

Seems like a good deal, but decided all it would add for me are extra options that I don't need.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Dec 2, 2016)

novaburst said:


> You do not have the right to remove the clothes off a women unless you have a ring on you finger and the priest said I pronounce you man and wife,



haha, how old are you? 97?


----------



## Fleer (Dec 2, 2016)

Guys, get on topic. Or even better, get a room


----------



## novaburst (Dec 2, 2016)

Lotias said:


> You know, that's a lot of stretching you've made out of a single sentence I said. I don't want to stay off topic so I'll summarize my response with "that's not what I was saying and has nothing to do with what I was saying and that's also not a realistic view of how anything in real life works or how different women see themselves (if anything you're disrespecting the woman that consented to pose for the photo)."
> 
> It's silly to put pictures of scantily clad women in your review of a sample library of all things, but it's sillier to rant so long about it (especially when so many things you say are ad hominem, make an unfounded assumption, or straight up heavily exaggerated), especially when the person you replied to was only making a joke. Let's try to keep this arguing out of this thread.



Ok ok I had my rant guys its cool just wanted to get it off my chest just to stop the forum being invaded by porn, and side tracking what this great forum and web site is all about. (great Music)

So lets get it together, the librarys are a great deal that is of course the main subject


----------



## novaburst (Dec 2, 2016)

Lotias said:


> Let's try to keep this arguing out of this thread.



yer cool lets do that


----------



## Quasar (Dec 2, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Thorsten makes photos of scantily clad women, let's burn him at the stake.
> 
> Stay ridiculous, internet!



I admit I criticized one of them earlier for being exploitative, but since having a chance to think about it, I am redacting this criticism. it was mainly a knee-jerk, adolescent means to sneak-in a more generalized snipe against oligarchic corporate capitalism etc. (which, to the annoyance of my friends, I tend to do at any and every opportunity), and think you make a good point, and thus wish to hop off the politically-correct-thought-police "I am so offended" bandwagon, which is far more pernicious than any photo.

The photos are perhaps provocative, but are also tasteful and artistically well-crafted. Attractive looking people are universally and routinely depicted for the purpose of providing an appealing context for goods and services, and it's just not a big deal. The ISW sale, on the other hand, is a very big deal for anyone who might need the libraries it offers.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 2, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I don't know if it's "necessary", but why is everyone seemingly required to justify everything they do?



With out steering this thing up again, @Jimmy Hellfire its for the very same reason you dont, some like me believe you are accountable for the things you do, some like you dont believe you should be accountable.

It means we are made different, and have different principles and morals, and upbringings, 

In any case dont you feel it a bit strange to use lust with library's because there are no two ways about it it is lust, and you dont want to ask your self why the hell is it on this forum, why is it not where it is supposed to be (on a porn site) i dont watch porn and i am sure there may be a few hear that dont neither, i am also sure for you who do watch porn or look at it you will go to a an adult site to do so, i am sure you would not come to the V I Control forum to look at porn or to feel lustful.

So i am sure this library may have got a great deal of hits because of the women displayed, and contributed to the success of the sales, so what do you think would happen next, you dont believe others would follow that trend.
You dont believe that, is that the sort of forum your after............. i dont think so.

Put it where it belongs thats all and please stop making excuses for it to feel proper on this forum.



I


----------



## Mystic (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm on the fence with this deal. I'm mostly interested in Rhapsody and Vocalisa but I'm wondering how nicely Rhapsody will fit into a mix with something like Hollywood Orch.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 2, 2016)

Seriously, guys. Take the debate to Off-Topic. This is not the place for it.


----------



## Lotias (Dec 2, 2016)

Mystic said:


> I'm on the fence with this deal. I'm mostly interested in Rhapsody and Vocalisa but I'm wondering how nicely Rhapsody will fit into a mix with something like Hollywood Orch.


From what I hear, Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion can fit into just about anything, given you know what you're doing with the microphone positions.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 2, 2016)

Lotias said:


> From what I hear, Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion can fit into just about anything, given you know what you're doing with the microphone positions.


That's good to know. I'll probably look up some youtube vids on everything and decide based on that. It's gonna get harder with more competition doing great deals now. Only so much budgeted for new stuff per quarter.


----------



## Consona (Dec 3, 2016)

Are the brass samples in Orchestral Colors same as in Bravura?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 3, 2016)

Consona said:


> Are the brass samples in Orchestral Colors same as in Bravura?



The included brass is a subset of the full brass, you get mainly Ensemble Orchestrator and Chordmaker, Solo Orchestrator and Chordmaker, Full Brass FX as well as FX from Horns, Trumpets, Trombones and low Brass.

With the not included "full" brass you get the additional Instruments Solo and as Ensemble. Full has 20 nki's included the brass which is part of the bundle has 9 nki's included.


----------



## Consona (Dec 3, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> The included brass is a subset of the full brass, you get mainly Ensemble Orchestrator and Chordmaker, Solo Orchestrator and Chordmaker, Full Brass FX as well as FX from Horns, Trumpets, Trombones and low Brass.
> 
> With the not included "full" brass you get the additional Instruments Solo and as Ensemble. Full has 20 nki's included the brass which is part of the bundle has 9 nki's included.


My point was, are the legato, sustain, staccato, staccatissimo and tenuto of trumpets, trombones, horns and tuba from Orchestral Colors same samples as legato, sustain, staccato, staccatissimo and tenuto of trumpets, trombones, horns and tuba from Bravura?


----------



## cyoder (Dec 3, 2016)

Consona said:


> Are the brass samples in Orchestral Colors same as in Bravura?


No, they are separate sample sets.


----------



## Consona (Dec 3, 2016)

cyoder said:


> No, they are separate sample sets.


Thank you!


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm mostly interested in the Rhapsody Perc. Right now I use HOP but am growing increasingly frustrated by having to constantly ride CC11 to compensate for its bumpy mapping of CC levels to (what seems like relatively few) dynamic layers. The extra instruments in Rhapsody would be fun to play around with, but I'd probably be using 95% simple drums, cymbals, and chimes/glock/marimba/xyl because most of my writing is pretty traditional orchestral. I was figuring I'd have to save up for SF or Berlin's percussion package, but this is a great price if the library is sampled well and easily controllable betwen their dynamic layers. What am I giving up by going with Rhapsody?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 3, 2016)

I passed on this deal. I first saw it posted on Facebook, but the way it was being advertised there seemed designed to hide the fact that it doesn't include the full Bravura Scoring Brass package, which felt a little bit underhanded to me (once I determined the truth, which frankly took a little research as it was sort of buried in the fine print). And the demos of the other elements of the package didn't really impress me or sound like anything that I couldn't get from libraries I already own ... with the possible exception of the Slavic womens' choir, and even that one seemed to lack sufficient flexibility to be all that useful, based upon the demos.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 3, 2016)

I pulled the trigger on the sale, i haven't any great choirs neither a stand alone percussive library, for those two alone the sale was a no brainier, colors can be very useful too but the percussion is very detailed with different mic positions, and eq it sounds very natural, you also have a tension dial on the timpani and choke on cymbals the library is very comprehensive, there is a great feature on the library if the library is not in use you can mouse click on the GUI and it turns the library off graying it out.

Concerning the Bravura Scoring Brass Chords, was going to leave this on the side lines until i started using it, again
very comprehensive, at first i thought Impact sold the full brass library, as you are able to solo each brass instrument with stunning tone and sound quality, you can also use each instrument in its own ensemble and FX, the only difference is you get just the basic articulations, and not a comprehensive one, if i had known you could use the brass library like this this would have been the reason for going for the sale. of course using it with another brass library say HWB you should be able to give OT brass a run for the money the brass sounds very nice with the option of 16 and 24 bit, very smooth layers when using mod wheel for dynamics.


----------



## donbodin (Dec 3, 2016)

Have to say this deal is truly a no-brainer.
I have used Rhapsody Orchestral Colors on several scores since I reviewed it. I think it alone is worth the deal price
(See review here)

The Percussion is really nice as well. I especially like how it is laid out with right and left hand keys and the modwheel to control roll dynamics.

On the sales page is shows that you only get the Bravura Chords and FX, but there are upgrade paths to getting the full version of the brass library.

In full disclosure, the distributor is a Sample Library Review affiliate and if you purchased the bundle through our link SLR will receive a small commission that will help us continue to keep the website going and create more video reviews.


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 3, 2016)

The percussion package says it includes up to 5 dynamic layers, vs. OT's 7 and SF's 8. Is 5 really deep enough to capture adequate expressiveness in timp & cymbals where there are such huge dynamic ranges possible? Very curious if these instruments are flexible enough to stand up against their heavyweight competition.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 3, 2016)

donbodin said:


> On the sales page ( http://bit.ly/PluginDeals ) is shows that you only get the Bravura Chords and FX, but there are upgrade paths to getting the full version of the brass library.



This is great as i have horns ensemble package too i purchased a while back before the sales started, i think users may stick around with the Bravura brass chords once they find out what they can do with it out of all the individual brass packages the chord package is the most comprehensive for using it for what it was not made for, i have always been after this library, think i might be more than half way there to the full package.

I was looking at the upgrade path and it makes a lot of sense


----------



## novaburst (Dec 3, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> The percussion package says it includes up to 5 dynamic layers, vs. OT's 7 and SF's 8. Is 5 really deep enough to capture adequate expressiveness in timp & cymbals where there are such huge dynamic ranges possible?



I think it depends on how you use the instrument, and are we or do we really use these instruments to there full capacity, in many cases the library is to much of what we need even at 3 layers.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 3, 2016)

The perc, the colors, the vocals,and the brass are great for the content with the nice bonus that they come at a low price point. For 99$ you can not go wrong with the Impact Soundworks – Orchestral Bundle


----------



## mouse (Dec 3, 2016)

Seriously? That's now 11 seperate posts in this thread with affiliate links so far.

Since moving these "compensated reviews" to their own section it seems like everyone is just spamming their affiliate links all of normal threads now. Can we make it a rule that people have to at least say "this is an affiliate link" before posting one or just completely do away with them unless they're in the "compensated reviews" section?

I feel like I can't trust most of the information being posted as people are getting paid from any sales relating from their links so obviously their biased in their reviews? Its really starting to get annoying now....

EDIT: Anyone interested, discuss the use of affiliate links here: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...n-non-commercial-threads-whats-going-on.57880


----------



## Mystic (Dec 3, 2016)

mouse said:


> Seriously? That's now 11 seperate posts in this thread with affiliate links so far.
> 
> Since moving these "compensated reviews" to their own section it seems like everyone is just spamming their affiliate links all of normal threads now. Can we make it a rule that people have to at least say "this is an affiliate link" before posting one or just completely do away with them unless they're in the "compensated reviews" section?
> 
> I feel like I can't trust most of the information being posted as people are getting paid from any sales relating from their links so obviously their biased in their reviews? Its really starting to get annoying now....


I agree. All affiliate links should be banned from this site IMO. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## koolkeys (Dec 3, 2016)

mouse said:


> Seriously? That's now 11 seperate posts in this thread with affiliate links so far.
> 
> Since moving these "compensated reviews" to their own section it seems like everyone is just spamming their affiliate links all of normal threads now. Can we make it a rule that people have to at least say "this is an affiliate link" before posting one or just completely do away with them unless they're in the "compensated reviews" section?
> 
> I feel like I can't trust most of the information being posted as people are getting paid from any sales relating from their links so obviously their biased in their reviews? Its really starting to get annoying now....


And it isn't like the posts are all even that helpful. The latest one just repeats that the bundle is a great deal and isn't even worded naturally or in response to anyone. Just repeating what he has already said so he could insert the affiliate link again. Yes, we could ignore it, but it hurts the community's trust factor, IMO. One affiliate link with a quick disclaimer would be fine. This is too much.

It IS a great bundle. Worth every penny. Let's not take anything away from that. But this certainly needs addressed, doesn't it?

Brent


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 3, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I do plan to do some more videos tomorrow, I will use one of my many male models that I did photograph for those.



Please don't. Seriously, and I'm sorry if it offends you, but there is a time and appropriate place for everything, and this is not the place for cheesy pictures of half naked women or men. On top of that, it just looks so ridiculous. An orchestral sample library being demonstrated with those pictures. How do those things relate?


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 3, 2016)

I am a big fan of ISW, who I feel do excellent work at an _extremely_ fair price. If I didn't own ROP, I'd be all over this. I'll be buying the full Bravura Brass on sale someday. 

Btw, I replaced my old EWQLSO perc with ROP, and I really like it. It's a bit more neutral than my old beast but it works really well, sounds very very good and is set up in a clear and very convenient way for the way I work, with mod controlled rolls on (I think) every patch. That alone makes this deal outstanding.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 4, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Audio Plugin Deals did release today for *99 USD *the "Impact Soundworks – Must-have Orchestral Bundle"
> 
> I did have my eye on both Rhapsody products for some time and went ahead. Downloading the bundle now.
> 
> ...



Shouldn't this be in Commercial Announcements? I think it's creating noise in the wrong place, as this is exactly a commercial announcement... You can ask moderators to do it for you Thorsten.


----------



## markleake (Dec 4, 2016)

I created a new topic in the "off-topic" section to discuss the use of affiliate links. I'm not a mod, so I hope it is OK to create this.

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...-non-commercial-threads-whats-going-on.57880/


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes, of course, markleake, it's the right thing to do!


----------



## HiEnergy (Dec 5, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> Please don't. Seriously, and I'm sorry if it offends you, but there is a time and appropriate place for everything, and this is not the place for cheesy pictures of half naked women or men. On top of that, it just looks so ridiculous. An orchestral sample library being demonstrated with those pictures. How do those things relate?


That's what the "ignore" button in a user profile is good for. I used it on that busy photographer.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 5, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> Good God people will complain about anything these days. Got a problem with sexy women in a video? Don't watch the video! Got a problem with someone posting a referral link? Don't click it! Keep that .02 cents out their pockets. Problem solved! Why don't people talk about the libraries instead? Do we need a sub forum for "things I don't like"? My avatar is a picture of me holding an Iron Maiden beer can. I'm sure that's going to offend somebody. "Ban beer cans in avatars, it offends me!" echoed their cries.


My guide to all these "I'm so offended noooo!" -people: Stay of the Internet.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 5, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> I am a big fan of ISW, who I feel do excellent work at an _extremely_ fair price. If I didn't own ROP, I'd be all over this. I'll be buying the full Bravura Brass on sale someday.
> 
> Btw, I replaced my old EWQLSO perc with ROP, and I really like it. It's a bit more neutral than my old beast but it works really well, sounds very very good and is set up in a clear and very convenient way for the way I work, with mod controlled rolls on (I think) every patch. That alone makes this deal outstanding.


This is the kind of reply I can find useful.
Despite I have got also HZ Percussion 01 and the full Evolution Percussion 2.0, EW StormDrum2 (they have Timpani, Gongs and/or Snares for example) for some orchestral percussion instruments I still tend
to use mostly EWQLSO in my tracks (but I'm reworking all of them).
But I noticed that ROP has just one kind of mallet hits for Timpani instead of the two that come with EWQLSO (soft and hard hits) and less cymbals or gongs sounds...


----------



## Consona (Dec 5, 2016)

Tatu said:


> My guide to all these "I'm so offended noooo!" -people: Stay of the Internet.


So because people cannot behave I should not leave my house?


----------



## koolkeys (Dec 5, 2016)

Tatu said:


> My guide to all these "I'm so offended noooo!" -people: Stay of the Internet.


I'm not offended by the pictures. But they are just irrelevant and adding them to bad videos that are completely unrelated just so you can hawk your affiliate link once again is slimy and brings down the trustworthiness of the community. 

Brent


----------



## Tatu (Dec 5, 2016)

Consona said:


> So because people cannot behave I should not leave my house?


If it continiously makes you butt hurt.. then perhaps yes.


----------



## Consona (Dec 5, 2016)

Tatu said:


> If it continiously makes you butt hurt.. then perhaps yes.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 5, 2016)

koolkeys said:


> I'm not offended by the pictures. But they are just irrelevant and adding them to bad videos that are completely unrelated just so you can hawk your affiliate link once again is slimy and brings down the trustworthiness of the community.


I actually think that those photographs are the most genuine thing about his videos, since they're the only professional aspect of them.

Back to topic: How are you people enjoying your Impact Soundworks bundle?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Dec 5, 2016)

Tatu said:


> I actually think that those photographs are the most genuine thing about his videos, since they're the only professional aspect of them.



true that.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 5, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Back to topic: How are you people enjoying your Impact Soundworks bundle?



Back to the topic, great idea really 4 real

Really like the bundle but as I was saying very much liking the bravura scoring brass chords, as you get each brass instruments and can play each one solo and each one in its own ensemble, plus each one has it own fx, oh yer and of course you can play them as chords too and the sound quality is great has a lot of detail

The only difference between this library and the full version is you only get the basic articulations, but it does feel like a full brass library.

Colors can come in very useful too in my opinion, becuase of the sound quality, I am also enjoying the percussion since it's a stand alone for it will be my go to percussion, what can I say about the choir, I am not experienced in this area but it works


----------



## Tatu (Dec 5, 2016)

I just downloaded the bundle. I wasn't originally that impressed by their brass sound and I'm most looking forward to their percussion, since I mainly use just Spitfire's Perc and I'm not completely satisfied with it's rather wet sound.


----------



## pdub (Dec 5, 2016)

Tatu said:


> I just downloaded the bundle. I wasn't originally that impressed by their brass sound and I'm most looking forward to their percussion, since I mainly use just Spitfire's Perc and I'm not completely satisfied with it's rather wet sound.


I'm in the same boat with Spitfire Percussion so I'm interested to know what you think.Thanks


----------



## Consona (Dec 5, 2016)

Tatu said:


> I wasn't originally that impressed by their brass sound


Could you report on this after you try the Bravura chords?


----------



## novaburst (Dec 5, 2016)

Tatu said:


> I just downloaded the bundle. I wasn't originally that impressed by their brass sound and I'm most looking forward to their percussion, since I mainly use just Spitfire's Perc and I'm not completely satisfied with it's rather wet sound.



We ll i have no choice at the moment apart from Hanz Zimmer hits on omnisphere this is the only descent percussion i have it is very comprehensive, but as i have read in a post here it has up to 5 dynamic layers, and Spitfire has up to 7 or 8 layers so you may be taking a step backwards, 

But to my untrained ears there great.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi all - just wanted to pop in to say two things about the Bravura Scoring Brass component of this deal.

I mentioned this elsewhere, but to say it again, we do offer upgrades from Chords & FX to the FULL version of Bravura. The upgrade cost is simply the difference between the list price of each. Chords & FX is normally $79 and Bravura Complete is normally $299. Therefore the upgrade to the full version would be $220. 

In other words, think of it this way: you can basically get Bravura Complete at its normal price and all these other libraries for free 

Also, to show off specifically what Chords & FX sounds like, here is an awesome new cinematic demo from Brendon Williams. This is dressed with other non-brass instruments but ALL brass are Bravura Chords & FX. 



And here is the NAKED version:


----------



## NoteSlave (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm interested seems like quite a deal. The Impact sound site says a full version of Kontakt 5 is required. So does that mean The free downloadable player or you need to own Kontakt 5? I hesitate to purchase is I also have to purchase kontakt 5.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 5, 2016)

NoteSlave said:


> I'm interested seems like quite a deal. The Impact sound site says a full version of Kontakt 5 is required. So does that mean The free downloadable player or you need to own Kontakt 5? I hesitate to purchase is I also have to purchase kontakt 5.



The instruments in this bundle do require the FULL version of Kontakt 5. They will not work in Kontakt Player. We would love for all our instruments to use KP but unfortunately the licensing cost is not insignificant... However I think most people here would agree, K5 is an *excellent* investment in the long run, as nearly every developer here has great products which require the full version!


----------



## NoteSlave (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks, So I see some 3rd party's require 5.5. I think the full Kontakt is $199. You feel this is a good start?
Sorry man kind of a Newbie working on Mac based set up I'd appreciate the advice.


----------



## koolkeys (Dec 5, 2016)

NoteSlave said:


> Thanks, So I see some 3rd party's require 5.5. I think the full Kontakt is $199. You feel this is a good start?
> Sorry man kind of a Newbie working on Mac based set up I'd appreciate the advice.


If you're going to be using a lot of samples, the investment in Kontakt will pay for itself dozens of times over. It is well worth the $200. I paid much more than that several years ago and have upgraded, and no regrets. But there are hundreds of great libraries, both free and commercial, that will make Kontakt worth the cost you pay. In fact, I would argue that if you're going to be working with samples, Kontakt should be the first purchase you make. Just my opinion, but I know I'm not alone in this.

Brent


----------



## williemyers (Dec 5, 2016)

exactly what Brent said +1,000!


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 6, 2016)

Just want to throw in a positive comment on Impact Soundworks since marketing with this deal was a little bumpy ride. Their libraries are among the best that I own, they have few bugs and those that get caught are fixed quickly. They are very customer friendly with their support. I took this bundle mainly for the percussions, and I upgraded to complete Bravura brass, and I am very content with the deal.


----------



## Vavastrasza (Dec 6, 2016)

Is anyone else getting data errors trying to unpack the downloaded zip files? Most of the files I downloaded have such errors. I downloaded again and used multiple zip utilities but the result was the same.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 6, 2016)

Vavastrasza said:


> Is anyone else getting data errors trying to unpack the downloaded zip files? Most of the files I downloaded have such errors. I downloaded again and used multiple zip utilities but the result was the same.



I did download rar files, so you may need to use winraw (window) or unrax (MAC) to unpack.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 6, 2016)

Vavastrasza said:


> Is anyone else getting data errors trying to unpack the downloaded zip files? Most of the files I downloaded have such errors. I downloaded again and used multiple zip utilities but the result was the same.


At you windows or.mc


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 6, 2016)

I just got it mainly for the Rhapsody Percussion and Vocalisa (I quite like the sound of this!). Already had Furia. The brass Chords & FX are a wild card for me. I won't know how much I like it until I've downloaded and tried it. Seems usable though.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 6, 2016)

Vavastrasza said:


> Is anyone else getting data errors trying to unpack the downloaded zip files? Most of the files I downloaded have such errors. I downloaded again and used multiple zip utilities but the result was the same.



Please email us if you are having issues (and allow up to 24 hours for response - although we try to respond ASAP.) The files on the server are 100% verified correct and we do use a multi-continent CDN, but if you are having persistent connection problems we will set up a secondary download location. Often the issue is one of the following:

1. Files are not downloaded fully. Check the downloaded file size and compare with the listed file sizes on your links page (usually each part is supposed to be 2gb except the last part.)

2. Trying to extract parts other than Part1. You need only extract part1. The rest will unpack automatically.

3. Using the wrong application. On Windows we recommend WinRAR or 7zip. On Mac, we recommend Keka.

4. Using a download manager. This often causes problems.


----------



## bltpyro (Dec 6, 2016)

NoteSlave said:


> Thanks, So I see some 3rd party's require 5.5. I think the full Kontakt is $199. You feel this is a good start?
> Sorry man kind of a Newbie working on Mac based set up I'd appreciate the advice.



If you want Kontakt I would look at getting a used version of Komplete, which includes Kontakt plus a lot of other great stuff (instruments, drum kits, effects, synths). The earliest version of Komplete that has Kontakt 5 is Komplete 8. I bought Komplete 8 for $200 used about 3 years ago. You can find it on KVR marketplace and ebay. 

Note that the new Komplete 11 Select does NOT have full Kontakt, so don't get that. This link will give you a feel of what is included in the latest Komplete. Older versions won't have some of the instruments, but will still have a lot.


----------



## Vavastrasza (Dec 6, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Using the wrong application. On Windows we recommend WinRAR or 7zip. On Mac, we recommend Keka.



Yes, using WinRar solved it. Thanks for the help all who replied.


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 7, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if the instruments in Rhapsody Percussion use scripting of some sort to create smooth volume or crossfaded transitions between the dynamic layers in response to velocity, or if the samples step straight from one dynamic layer to the next?

Also, the manual says "*All instruments are captured in great detail, with up to 10x RR variations and 5x dynamic layers.*" But the web page says, "*Deep sampled 10x dynamics, 5x RR.*"

I'm assuming one of these is backwards. What's the story?


----------



## novaburst (Dec 7, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> I'm assuming one of these is backwards. What's the story?



Perhaps if you were paying the full wack for all librarys you may have a few questions, but with a sale of 99 dollars for every thing its the kind of thing when you would shoot first then ask questions after, sorry i meant to say purchase first then ask questions after.

in saying that every one of the librarys are more than worth the purchase, very good play ability and sound quality, percussion is great too


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 7, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> Can anyone tell me if the instruments in Rhapsody Percussion use scripting of some sort to create smooth volume or crossfaded transitions between the dynamic layers in response to velocity, or if the samples step straight from one dynamic layer to the next?
> 
> Also, the manual says "*All instruments are captured in great detail, with up to 10x RR variations and 5x dynamic layers.*" But the web page says, "*Deep sampled 10x dynamics, 5x RR.*"
> 
> I'm assuming one of these is backwards. What's the story?



Whoops! Time to fire the editor. Err, which would be me 

The correct answer is up to 10x RR and 5x dynamics. There is some variance depending on the instrument. For example cymbals (piatti, tam tam etc) have 5x RR as any more is really overkill.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 9, 2016)

I was interested in the orchestra tutti, but it seems to me the standout of the set is the percussion, and I have more of that than I'll ever need. Better for me to save up for other things.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Dec 9, 2016)

Is there an easy way to make the Colors and the Choir velocity sensitive? I might be missing the obvious.

Also just curious why does every colors instrument have 936 groups?


----------



## NoteSlave (Dec 10, 2016)

Thinking of getting this bundle. How do you like it?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 10, 2016)

There is no built-in way to make Vocalisa velocity-based; the designer (our cofounder Will Roget) felt that really would take away from the realism of the instrument.

In Rhapsody Colors, hit the magnifying glass to open advanced editing features. There you can switch dynamic control from CC1 to Vel.

The group setup is like that for scripting reasons. Any unused zones are deleted though.


----------



## Consona (Dec 12, 2016)

NoteSlave said:


> Thinking of getting this bundle. How do you like it?


Just bought it and still downloading (so my hands-on reaction will come later) but I bought it for two reasons after listeting to the demos. First, the libraries have that rather warm sound of the older soundtracks like WarCraft III or Diablo II or Herrmann's Sinbad or Journey to the Center of the Earth scores, the tone which I like a lot and second off, I think things like Orchestral Colors and Bravura Chords & FX will be great tools for layering. Plus the slavic choir library, which I'll certainly use since I'm planning to compose some music for a victorian/slavic fantasy rpg. (And that's why I bought IS's wonderful Highland Harps some weeks ago. )

When you think about it, Rhapsody: Orchestral Percussion alone for $99 is a great deal, not to mention you'll get all the other libraries. This price for such a bundle is kinda insane.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 12, 2016)

NoteSlave said:


> Thinking of getting this bundle. How do you like it?



I bought it mainly because of the percussion. I like it quite a lot. It's very easy to use and offers a great wealth of instruments. It's also a great package for someone like me who wants quality sounding percussion, but doesn't necessarily need a library of gigantic proportions, like Berlin or Spitfire. I can do without all the different types of mallets and 6 different shapes and sizes of snares, bass drums etc. I just need great sounding, playable, reliable percussion and ROP offers that.

A plus for me is the quite natural, unprocessed and flexible sound that's provided through the very useful different mic positions. The instruments can sound very close and intimate when needed, but can also be bolstered up to fit into the "epic" territory with a good external reverb and just a touch of EQ/saturation/comp etc.

For that price, I happily accepted Vocalisa as a very nice and interesting bonus.


----------



## markleake (Dec 12, 2016)

I bought it also because of the percussion. It is dryer sounding than other percussion libraries I have, and for the price, its seems very reasonable.

I've played with it for a few hours so far. I can see myself using the percussion sometimes, depending on the track I am working on. Occasionally I might use the Bravura Brass chords and Vocalisa. I need to play around with Orchestral Colors some more - its not something that I immediately love the sound of. Furia I don't need.

The benefit I see with the Bravura Brass chords is that it arranges the sections fairly well for you. This seems quite useful to me to sketch things.


----------



## zacnelson (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello, for many years now I have been getting by with just using the Kontakt Factory Library for orchestral percussion. I also did a few tracks with the EastWest Orch Perc when I had a subscription to the cloud, but it didn't particularly amaze me. I was wondering, will this orchestral percussion be a significant improvement over the Kontakt Factory Library? To be honest the percussion is the only thing that interests me, I have enough brass, and the furia strings are not necessary, and the choir sounded pretty unimpressive in the demos.


----------



## nbd (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm also still wondering about this. Feels like the ROC need a lot of time to get familiar with and I already have brass, strings, woodwinds, and I'm always a bit skeptical about the layering unless the close mic is dry enough. Blending different hall sounds might have some negative effect although might sound 'better' at first listening.

I know I could just like not use it, but I'm sure I can't just disregard something that I own and have bought (even if it is kind of bonus library since that's not what I'm looking for), so it would require me to spend time on that, maybe I could spend that time using the libraries I can already use.

Also I don't know for sure if there is any 'definitely need' library for me. ROP would be the best candidate. But even that is one area that I don't have any specific lack of samples (for some reason..)

Strange situation, this is tempting offer, but the normal GAS is not kicking in. Need to still spend time on thinking..


----------



## markleake (Dec 13, 2016)

Re the questions about percussion. Generaly I'd say if you aren't very impressed with the HW Perc, I doubt you'll be easily impressed with this.

Having said that, to my ears the Rhapsody Orc Perc is good, though I've only had a small amount of time playing with it so far. It's very easy to use, and having left/right/roll/mute control on drums & cymbals is very nice. I have yet to try it in any track, so no idea how it will mix and how the velocity levels will work in practice, sorry. It's a dry library, so you should in theory be able to mix it pretty well with other instruments. I don't think it's on the same level as something like Spitfire Perc Redux, but still, for what you pay it seems pretty good.


----------



## markleake (Dec 13, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> and the choir sounded pretty unimpressive in the demos.


Actually, I was surprised by the choir. The sung words are not necessarily exactly what I want personallly, and the vocal range is a bit limited, but the vocals are pretty nice overall. I can see myself using it even though I have other choir libs already. If you use it within its limitations, you'd be fine with it.


----------

